# Denon AVR-3808ci - Any Thoughts?



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I am looking for a new receiver – already eliminated new Onkyo’s – lack of different Audyessy settings (i.e “Flat” not available).

Thinking about a Denon AVR-3808ci. Does anyone already have one of these that may want to comment? I have yet to experience anything with Audyessy and am quite curious about it.

I am moving to the US for graduate school next week and I sold my old receiver so I could take advantage of the significantly lower prices on the US side of the border.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Also, anyone know if the 3808ci for $1,198 through the HomeTheaterShack Store is sold via an authorized seller so the warranty would be valid?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I doubt very seriously you will find it for that price from an authorized dealer.

That's why you see it at $1,599 from all the authorized dealers at the Shack store... OneCall, 6ave, J&R Music and Computer World, Vanns, and Crutchfield.

You may get lucky and find a local Denon dealer in the States that will cut you a bit of a break, but generally it won't be much... Denon is just not fond of dealers cutting prices. 


I can't personally tell you anything about the 3808, but I can show you about what the Audyssey EQ will do for you. I measured the effects from the 3806 about a 19 months ago and reported on it in this thread... *Denon 3806 and Audyssey EQ Measurements*

It's my understanding that they are providing a better mic and have improved the MultQ in the 08's, but it faired very well previously, other than it cut my bass more than I wanted it to. It would make sense that it only got better with the newer models.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> It's my understanding that they are providing a better mic and have improved the MultQ in the 08's, but it faired very well previously, other than it cut my bass more than I wanted it to.


That is what happens when I calibrate using the Audyssey on my AVR-4806. It cuts the bass very low. I thought it was just me. :duh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the sound quality? I'm considering this unit but I do some 2ch listening and although I want the HDMI functionality it's (mentally) hard to go from a $4,000 pre/pro to a $1500 receiver. 

The only other thing I'm really looking at right now is the Integra 9.8 preprocessor.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

One comparative test was done a few weeks ago here in Norway between several receivers. The selection was done on sound quality (both 2-channel and surround) with room correction disabled. Here are the results (from best to worst):
1) Yamaha RX-V1800 (best surround sound and second to Onkyo on stereo)
2) Pioneer LX50
3) Onkyo TX-SR705 (best stereo sound)
4) Sony STR-DA3300ES
5) Denon AVR-2808

They all cost around $1500 here.

I have a Denon AVR-3806 and have heard recently new receivers from Yamaha and Onkyo. They obviously sound better than my Denon.

Go for Yamaha, Onkyo og Pioneer. I don't think that you will be desapointed by any of these ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Jerome... can you get us the complete comparative test procedures and write up for those and post them in a new thread? I would really like to hear more about how they did the comparisons, etc. (Not in this thread though!) Thanks!


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I will see what I can do. The test reports are in Norwegian, so I would have to translate them. This may take a while to find all the correct terms ... :reading:

In addition, they did not produce any measurements, only described how they perceived the sound stage of each receiver and sound quality for both stereo and surround.

But at the end I found this comparative test to be very good :T


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Last month when I was auditioning Klipsch RF-83, I listened to them with Yamaha 3800, Onkyo 905 and Denon 3808.

With the Yamaha and Onkyo, the RF-83 sounded incredible - lots of detail and dynamic sound.

When I switched to the Denon, the RF-83s sounded like a different speaker.
Gone was the detailed and dynamic sound. It seemed as if someone had covered the speakers with a blanket. I also had the turn up the volume way up to get decent sound level. An mind you the RF-83s have 100 dB/watt efficiency.

Thus at least with the Klipsch speakers, the Denon 3808 was a poor match.
All receivers were in direct/pure mode so it was not a configuration issue.

It is possible that with other speakers it performs better. I do not know, as I did not try other speakers as I was auditioning the RF-83s, which I bought.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I know from experience that Yamahas are very bright receivers, and for that reason I steer clear of them -- I prefer a more English, mellow sound, and the closest I could find in the Japanese makes was the high-end Denon stuff.

(That said, I'm pretty bloody disappointed with my brand new 4308, used as a preamp. But I do have a nasty feeling I've done something wrong with the Audyssey setup... will let you know.)


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

John Simpson said:


> I know from experience that Yamahas are very bright receivers, and for that reason I steer clear of them -- I prefer a more English, mellow sound, and the closest I could find in the Japanese makes was the high-end Denon stuff.


The new Yamaha, Pioneer and Onkyo receivers are neutral. They are bright compared to the Denon but that's because the Denon sounds darker, more pronounced on the high and low frequencies.

Let us know what you find. There's probably tons of adjustments in Audyssey ...

And remember to read the manual :reading: :bigsmile:


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Good to hear Yamaha has neutralised their sound a bit -- I used to have a ProLogic receiver of theirs that could peel paint off the walls.

I played a bit more with the Audyssey settings today (made sure to read the manual cover to cover too!) -- it's either my aging ears, or Audyssey is setting the sound to be extremely bright. 

Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if we're just used to the very tube-like sound from the previous pre-amp. I ended up manually setting the levels and dropping a few of the higher frequencies. Sounds the goods now. :bigsmile:


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

so you mean Denon US $ is lower than Denon CA $? how about d-box, it's from CA, not US?

if 3808 uses HQV, then I would take it. thus, won't go thru the 905 FW upgrading troubles!:surrender:



mickeypups said:


> I am moving to the US for graduate school next week and I sold my old receiver so I could take advantage of the significantly lower prices on the US side of the border.


----------

